# Mtech DRO Install



## Mr. Kelly (Dec 15, 2012)

I just installed an Mtech DRO on my mill.  When researching I didn't find a lot of info out there for this DRO, so I decided that when I had it on, I'd post up for others that might find themselves looking for a little info.

Here you go:
[video=youtube;I3q-WUE2tFQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3q-WUE2tFQ&amp;list=PL4PVAjiwV5Ko8WIFsihocXWmmupP56_yK&amp;in  dex=1[/video]

Cheers
-kelly


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 15, 2012)

I didn't watch the vid, tryingto keep down the data usage.. now that you have had it for a bit, how do you feel about your purchase of this DRO?

Doc


----------



## Ray C (Dec 15, 2012)

Kelly,

Hope you're having good luck with the new DRO.

BTW:  In every aspect that I can see except the branding lable, the head unit is identical to my Easson brand.  No way to say for sure but, I'd be surprised if they are different units.


Ray


----------



## Mr. Kelly (Dec 16, 2012)

> I didn't watch the vid, tryingto keep down the data usage.. now that you  have had it for a bit, how do you feel about your purchase of this DRO?



To tell you the truth, I got it installed and haven't had much time to use the DRO, I've been so busy lately.  I'm hoping to take a few extra days off work over Christmas to hang out in the shop and play.  




> BTW:  In every aspect that I can see except the branding lable, the head  unit is identical to my Easson brand.  No way to say for sure but, I'd  be surprised if they are different units.



Yes, I noticed that when I was looking around trying to decide which unit to get.  I'm sure a lot of them are made by the same manufacturer and rebranded.  I'm looking forward to putting some hours on it and seeing how it works.

Thanks guys.
-kelly


----------

